# Shimano Castaic vs. Curado E7???



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I recently had a tackle shop owner recommend this reel over the Curado E7. I fish the coast, wading for the most part. Just wondering which of the reels would better fit my fishing, I will be purchasing soon.


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

don't go with the castaic. The curado E is the right reel for the job, but get the E5 instead of the E7 for saltwater fishing. The slower gear ratio will give you more lifting power when fighting bigger fish.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

speaking from experience, get the E7 if you get a Curado. I don't know anything about the Castaic. you can always reel slower, but in saltwater, you are dealing with currents, and shallow water, and such. Faster is better. FYI, thats an E7 in my hands, and a 25" red.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*E5/E7*

there is a site on ebay that you can get either one for $145.00 shipped free, just got the wife and e5 and thier service was excellent,
They are brand new in the box all papers etc


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

What is the store?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Curado E5. I prefer the slower retrieve. Personal preference. Main thing....get what YOU want. Stick with Shimano and you'll be OK!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Castaic is made for pitching and flipping to largemouth bass. It will work for you, but probably not the best choice. I would go with the E7 to fish reds and trout. The reel has plenty of power to pull on big fish.


----------

